# New Rideshare App, Anyone?



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?

Thoughts?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

I thought about it a long time ago but at the end you have to understand that the competition is insane. You have the choice basically to get between 10% to 25% fees from the driver, or making a the driver pay a user fees like monthly, and the driver could get 100% of the fare rate. 

For me in a business you have to be fair with the persons that working for the company, and not be to greedy. 

but at the end you still need a support, and an emergency team in case of accident, assault from a driver etc. The spent part can be pretty huge. 

This is a rough game at the end


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have my own passenger list . 
I found them doing ubers . They go 3 or more hours . We worked out a deal . 
I turned the app off canceled the ride accepted cash . I do have my own rideshare insurance .


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> I thought about it a long time ago but at the end you have to understand that the competition is insane. You have the choice basically to get between 10% to 25% fees from the driver, or making a the driver pay a user fees like monthly, and the driver could get 100% of the fare rate.
> 
> For me in a business you have to be fair with the persons that working for the company, and not be to greedy.
> 
> ...


Would you switch to the new app, if it's available?

What would make you switch or not switch?



kingcorey321 said:


> I have my own passenger list .
> I found them doing ubers . They go 3 or more hours . We worked out a deal .
> I turned the app off canceled the ride accepted cash . I do have my own rideshare insurance .


How much do you pay for your own rideshare insurance and what company did you go with?

Would you switch to a new app that takes less cut, if one is available? Why or why not?

What state do you drive in?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Heard this statement a hundred times. Nobody seems to do it though. Must be a financial reason there some where.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, I've thought about it.

Uber's ultimate nightmare would be for the drivers to cut greedy parasite Uber out of the equation by offering our services directly to the public via a Craigslist type of format.

It could be done, but the largest obstacle would be "free market" Uber and Lyft lobbying intensely to prevent it by scaring the hell out of the public and the govt.

The govt could mandate criminal and fingerprint checks and charge the drivers a fee to fund the cost of the checks.

It would be so nice for the drivers en masse to be able to tell these POS "gig" companies that we're "deactivating" THEM.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> Would you switch to the new app, if it's available?
> 
> What would make you switch or not switch?
> 
> ...


I now have triple A Insurance . Used to have progressive for 10 years . 
Michigan law changed with insurance. So progressive tried to cheat me 5 times my rate.
Im paying 12 a month for the additional coverage .
And yes i would drive if it paid better with other apps . Uber is only .60 and .11 lyft .75 and .11
Uber long trips with zero surge its not worth it . With this virus going on i currently only drive a handful of my personal business professionals . 
One of my pax we go two states over she pays for my hotel stay for a night or two whatever her business appointment is.
We do a few other trips there to businesses . Then back home in a day or two.
Im not greedy so 250 a day plus expenses . two day stay if i am not driving home 150 . plus food and hotel . 
You get to know these people they trust you . Its cheaper for them anyways . Figure flying both ways and ordering a uber there


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Yes, I've thought about it.
> 
> Uber's ultimate nightmare would be for the drivers to cut greedy parasite Uber out of the equation by offering our services directly to the public via a Craigslist type of format.
> 
> ...


Would you switch if such an app is available?

What would be a fair cut?

What state do you drive in?



kingcorey321 said:


> I now have triple A Insurance . Used to have progressive for 10 years .
> Michigan law changed with insurance. So progressive tried to cheat me 5 times my rate.
> Im paying 12 a month for the additional coverage .
> And yes i would drive if it paid better with other apps . Uber is only .60 and .11 lyft .75 and .11
> ...


Only $12 a month extra on your personal auto insurance to cover independent commercial insurance?

That's cheap!


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

That doesn't seem right to me, only $12 a month. There is a difference, at least on my policy, between a rideshare rider, which tyically costs around $10 a month, and a commercial policy. I would read thru your insurance policy and be sure that it truly does cover commercial use. My rideshare rider stated that it is during prearranged rides thru a digital network on a third party transportation network company. It states that the TNC provided insurance is primary. That's not the same as commercial insurance.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

billm said:


> That doesn't seem right to me, only $12 a month. There is a difference, at least on my policy, between a rideshare rider, which tyically costs around $10 a month, and a commercial policy. I would read thru your insurance policy and be sure that it truly does cover commercial use. My rideshare rider stated that it is during prearranged rides thru a digital network on a third party transportation network company. It states that the TNC provided insurance is primary. That's not the same as commercial insurance.


Exactly ..I had my Own App and Insurance ..Insurance $7500 a year


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I now have triple A Insurance . Used to have progressive for 10 years .
> Michigan law changed with insurance. So progressive tried to cheat me 5 times my rate.
> Im paying 12 a month for the additional coverage .
> And yes i would drive if it paid better with other apps . Uber is only .60 and .11 lyft .75 and .11
> ...


I think you may be confusing the rideshare endorsement for commercial insurance, the two are not the same.

Very risky game all around, but good luck..



billm said:


> That doesn't seem right to me, only $12 a month. There is a difference, at least on my policy, between a rideshare rider, which tyically costs around $10 a month, and a commercial policy. I would read thru your insurance policy and be sure that it truly does cover commercial use. My rideshare rider stated that it is during prearranged rides thru a digital network on a third party transportation network company. It states that the TNC provided insurance is primary. That's not the same as commercial insurance.


Correct. The RS endorsement only covers trips on the app and is secondary to the company's insurance - depending on what phase of the trip you are on (waiting for a ping, en route to the pax, or transporting the pax).


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Exactly ..I had my Own App and Insurance ..Insurance $7500 a year


That is $625 per month - ouch!

Not sure if there are many drivers who would cough up that much insurance per month unless the income justifies it.

What state do you operate out of and what is the name of the insurance company, if I may ask?



dauction said:


> Exactly ..I had my Own App and Insurance ..Insurance $7500 a year


BTW, does your commercial insurance company consider you a Taxi operation, hence the premium is so high?

If so, I don't think that is fair because Taxi companies have a fleet of cars that all operate at the same time (higher risk); whereas a rideshare driver can only operate 1 car at a time.

Right now, insurance companies only cover 2 categories:

1) TNC drivers like Uber or Lyft
2) Traditional taxi operation

So if you don't use Uber/Lyft app, they put you under Taxi operation and charge you accordingly.

Not fair because its not the same!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> That is $625 per month - ouch!
> 
> Not sure if there are many drivers who would cough up that much insurance per month unless the income justifies it.
> 
> ...


I was listed/registered with the State of Mn as Limo. Could not do rideshare or Taxi. Limo in mN you have to have passengers book rides in Advanced. I used that as an end-around booking rideshare passengers as long as they scheduled their ride 24 hours in advance.

Which was perfect because that was my target ..rideshare riders going to work every day.. schedule a whole week.

I just got set up then COVID hit... I ran for 1 month and had to close down.

took 3 months off from Uber/Lyft as well.

Insurance was through Berkshire and it was the LEAST expensive I could find

Bottom line.. Insurance Companies do not want the risk of people driving other people around


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It really depends on where you are, in Raleigh, commercial insurance a little over 2k a year when I checked a few years ago. When uber first came to town the drivers that had their own commercial insurance got to keep the booking fee. They are making out like bandits now, first hundred rides a month pays for the insurance, probably make an extra 10k a year.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> I was listed/registered with the State of Mn as Limo. Could not do rideshare or Taxi. Limo in mN you have to have passengers book rides in Advanced. I used that as an end-around booking rideshare passengers as long as they scheduled their ride 24 hours in advance.
> 
> Which was perfect because that was my target ..rideshare riders going to work every day.. schedule a whole week.
> 
> ...


That is probably the reason why there aren't many apps to challenge Uber / Lyft.

Not fair because you are not a limousine service.

But by insurance companies pigeon-holing drivers, they are preventing the small guys from entering the market and providing the consumers with alternatives. The U.S. is supposed to be a free market, after all.

Sounds like an issue our state governments need to address, especially in light of the upcoming economic collapse when they need to ensure fair opportunities for small start-ups to enter the market and provide a better way to make a living.

Obviously, private citizens have been driving strangers around for pay for over 10 years now. Therefore, insurance companies have plenty of data to gauge risk.

But like with anything new, they rather stick with the old categories than risk ensuring a new one.

Maybe we drivers need to collectively raise this issue rather than keep banging our heads trying to fight Uber / Lyft.

The best way to fight a company is to provide a better product.



dauction said:


> I was listed/registered with the State of Mn as Limo. Could not do rideshare or Taxi. Limo in mN you have to have passengers book rides in Advanced. I used that as an end-around booking rideshare passengers as long as they scheduled their ride 24 hours in advance.
> 
> Which was perfect because that was my target ..rideshare riders going to work every day.. schedule a whole week.
> 
> ...


BTW, I talked with an insurance agent who worked with TNCs such as Uber and he said Uber pays (get this!) over $100 million a year to ensure drivers under Period 2 & 3!

One of the main reasons why their premium is so high is because Uber is a BIG target for lawsuits because they have deep pockets.

So, lawyers love to pile on ridiculous claims, yet they often do win in court. Remember the college girl who got killed by a non-Uber driver because she entered the wrong car? Her family got $6 million out of Uber for that lawsuit.

It seems to me that insurance companies should provide affordable insurance for independent drivers because we have no deep pockets. Who would want to sue a sole proprietor driver who makes less than $50k a year (if that!)?

Insurance companies need to reevaluate their entrenched categories.

Looks like there is a gold mine waiting to be tapped here.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I think you may be confusing the rideshare endorsement for commercial insurance, the two are not the same.
> 
> Very risky game all around, but good luck..
> 
> ...


I called my insurance company . I told them i want to drive personal passengers out of state at times .
They asked me a few questions . I answered honestly . They did a adjustment on my policy so i could drive other people .
This is not additional insurance for uber or lyft . I Currently have not pick any pax up from corona virus . 
Just my private passengers . I did cancel the rideshare insurance from my policy to add one what i have now.
I thank you for pointing that out benjamin .
My personal passengers are covered from my insurance up to 1mil . This is what i understand . 
My healthcare is from the state its fully covered from the state . I do not have to pay medical insurance through my car insurance company . This is what is saving me a boat load of cash .


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I called my insurance company . I told them i want to drive personal passengers out of state at times .
> They asked me a few questions . I answered honestly . They did a adjustment on my policy so i could drive other people .
> This is not additional insurance for uber or lyft . I Currently have not pick any pax up from corona virus .
> Just my private passengers . I did cancel the rideshare insurance from my policy to add one what i have now.
> I thank you for pointing that out benjamin .


So, how much do you pay for commercial insurance now, if I may ask? Thanks!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> So, how much do you pay for commercial insurance now, if I may ask? Thanks!


Next time i have my policy in the mail . I will snap a pic of the total insurance . Im not 100 % sure its about 15 a month.
Again i am not a commercial . I only have a handful of passengers . 
Also they do all sigh a discloser form . That states a heck of a lot i am not typing. 
Basically is says my car insurance will cover them.
I cant be sued regardless of fault . They sue my insurance .
Again its not rideshare insurance add on for uber .
Call aaa . see for your self.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Next time i have my policy in the mail . I will snap a pic of the total insurance . Im not 100 % sure its about 15 a month.
> Again i am not a commercial . I only have a handful of passengers .
> Also they do all sigh a discloser form . That states a heck of a lot i am not typing.
> Basically is says my car insurance will cover them.
> ...


Sounds very reasonable for independent drivers then.

I will have to check for California.

Thanks!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here is what google says. and again i have personal medical . So aaa does not provide me any crash protection . 
This is very possible why the add on insurance is very cheap for me . 
I made damn sure my passengers are full covered this was a concern for me. 
Ok google says this ...........................................
How much commercial auto insurance do I need?
For a policy limit of $1 million, the median cost of commercial auto insurance is $142 per month or $1,704 per year. The median cost offers a more accurate estimate of what your business is likely to pay than the average cost of commercial auto insurance because it excludes outlier high and low premiums.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I called my insurance company . I told them i want to drive personal passengers out of state at times .
> They asked me a few questions . I answered honestly . They did a adjustment on my policy so i could drive other people .
> This is not additional insurance for uber or lyft . I Currently have not pick any pax up from corona virus .
> Just my private passengers . I did cancel the rideshare insurance from my policy to add one what i have now.
> ...


And you are 100% certain that they realize those "personal passengers" are paying for the trip? Because if not, and you do not have full commercial insurance (not cheap), you're playing a very dangerous game - not to mention illegal.

Hopefully everything is in order.



kingcorey321 said:


> Next time i have my policy in the mail . I will snap a pic of the total insurance . Im not 100 % sure its about 15 a month.
> Again i am not a commercial . I only have a handful of passengers .
> Also they do all sigh a discloser form . That states a heck of a lot i am not typing.
> Basically is says my car insurance will cover them.
> ...


If you are taking money from passengers to provide transportation, you are a commercial driver. A waiver probably won't do much, if anything. You could lose everything and get dropped by your insurance.

It's a risky game. Commercial insurance costs so much for a reason.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> And you are 100% certain that they realize those "personal passengers" are paying for the trip? Because if not, and you do not have full commercial insurance (not cheap), you're playing a very dangerous game - not to mention illegal.
> 
> Hopefully everything is in order.
> 
> ...


Again i am 100 % sure. I talked to my provider . We got it covered for what im doing . 
Policy will fully cover the passenger and luggage being transported fully . 
My insurance is fully aware i drive personal passengers i charge . 
Again i have zero personal liability for my self . I have a different medical that covers that .
In michigan the have a new law mi liability personal protection insurance . 
My insurance was able to offset the cost of my commercial insurance to my passengers for the reason i use my own insurance .
I know it sounds confusion i have a piece of paper filed away somewhere in my house that states what it needs .
Cash only ! please pax . Keep your checks .


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And you are 100% certain that they realize those "personal passengers" are paying for the trip? Because if not, and you do not have full commercial insurance (not cheap), you're playing a very dangerous game - not to mention illegal.
> 
> Hopefully everything is in order.
> 
> ...


I can accept higher premiums for commercial insurance but not $7,500 per year.

Reason is because they lump independent rideshare driving with Limousine service, which is not fair. A typical limo weighs 6,000 pounds whereas a typical sedan only weighs about half that.

Obviously, in an accident, 6,000 pounds does more damage than 3,000 pounds.

But because rideshare is still a new concept and insurance companies are risk averse by nature, they rather pigeon hole rideshare under an existing category to be safe.

Problem with that is it needlessly jacks up the price of insurance for independent drivers, which prevents the little guys from entering the market to offer a cheaper product.

Talk about favoring big corporations over small businesses.

This is how they do it!



kingcorey321 said:


> Again i am 100 % sure. I talked to my provider . We got it covered for what im doing .
> Policy will fully cover the passenger and luggage being transported fully .
> My insurance is fully aware i drive personal passengers i charge .
> Again i have zero personal liability for my self . I have a different medical that covers that .
> ...


Problem with cash only is what if your pax refuse to pay at the end of the trip?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The biggest issue, as mentioned, is insurance. I do agree that there is an untapped market somewhere in the middle between personal insurance and full commercial which is _thousands_ of dollars a year and basically only feasible for full time drivers. It would be nice to see various levels or even almost pay per trip style. There is a market here, but it's not feasible either to blanket insure a metric ton of bozos who should never be driving people around like the TNCs currently do!

The thing is Uber and Lyft DO NOT want drivers to be actual independent contractors where each driver is individually licensed and insured where they'd have to compete for our loyalty. They'd lose all the control they have over drivers. They specifically lobbied and established TNC laws saying that a TNC must provide insurance, etc (state by state it's different ofc) essentially making competition almost impossible in many places.

It's not that other companies can't develop an app. That's the easy part! Uber and Lyft pulling out of Austin showed us people are ready to step up and take their place. It is just that no one wants to spend the incredible amount of money to compete with U&L who happily lose money and add to that, the rideshare market is currently in major flux. No smart business wants to enter such an uncertain and tumultuous market. It would be deciding to open your dream restaurant right now during corona.

I know the status quo sucks, but Uber and Lyft will not be the 600lb gorillas forever. They will either disappear or be severely crippled by their mismanagement and stubbornness or by government regulation. The current era of rideshare is simply unsustainable as @tohunt4me says.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> The biggest issue, as mentioned, is insurance. I do agree that there is an untapped market somewhere in the middle between personal insurance and full commercial which is _thousands_ of dollars a year and basically only feasible for full time drivers. It would be nice to see various levels or even almost pay per trip style. There is a market here, but it's not feasible either to blanket insure a metric ton of bozos who should never be driving people around like the TNCs currently do!
> 
> The thing is Uber and Lyft DO NOT want drivers to be actual independent contractors where each driver is individually licensed and insured where they'd have to compete for our loyalty. They'd lose all the control they have over drivers. They specifically lobbied and established TNC laws saying that a TNC must provide insurance, etc (state by state it's different ofc) essentially making competition almost impossible in many places.
> 
> ...


This is true but only if they don't get automate cars setup in time.

Yes there will still be issues but it will prevent a lot of things too.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> The biggest issue, as mentioned, is insurance. I do agree that there is an untapped market somewhere in the middle between personal insurance and full commercial which is _thousands_ of dollars a year and basically only feasible for full time drivers. It would be nice to see various levels or even almost pay per trip style. There is a market here, but it's not feasible either to blanket insure a metric ton of bozos who should never be driving people around like the TNCs currently do!
> 
> The thing is Uber and Lyft DO NOT want drivers to be actual independent contractors where each driver is individually licensed and insured where they'd have to compete for our loyalty. They'd lose all the control they have over drivers. They specifically lobbied and established TNC laws saying that a TNC must provide insurance, etc (state by state it's different ofc) essentially making competition almost impossible in many places.
> 
> ...


I agree that Uber / Lyft will not be the 600 lb gorillas forever but I don't think they'd be brought down by regulation.

They just won Prop22, after all!

Rather, they will be brought down by a disruptive company that provides a better solution for both drivers and passengers.

Believe it or not, California TNC law actually does not require TNC to provide insurance per se. It specifically stated that either the TNC, the driver, or a combination of the two can provide insurance.

That opens the opportunity for independent drivers to have their own commercial insurance that covers Period 2 & 3.

Problem is, as stated before, current such insurance is prohibitively expensive even though it doesn't have to be.

Until insurance companies offer low premiums for such drivers, Uber and Lyft will continue to be the monolopy.

Hmmm....that gives me an idea: any lawyers out there want to file an Antitrust Class Action lawsuit on drivers behalf against current restrictive TNC laws?

I think we have a case here.



UberDerrick said:


> I agree that Uber / Lyft will not be the 600 lb gorillas forever but I don't think they'd be brought down by regulation.
> 
> They just won Prop22, after all!
> 
> ...


BTW, we drivers may have lost the Prop22 battle but we will win the war against Uber and Lyft by opening up the market for smaller TNCs while raising the earnings of drivers!


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> Would you switch to the new app, if it's available?
> 
> What would make you switch or not switch?
> 
> ...


You want me to be honest?

I'm opening a shop I'm just behind with my city inspection because of COVID and bad construction people. I'm still working because I do need to make money. So I won't drive for anyone if my things going as I expect. Now you have to think that with Covid if you looking to do a ride share app this is gonna to be rough right now.

Now that said if that app, the CEO etc were realistic with what people are doing meaning by this however your driving with a rides share app your using your own car meaning that this is your property, when you have to deal with people that are not respectful of your stuff, or with people that making fake claims etc, then you have to deal with sandeep that had no clue etc.

You have to be different and be realistic.

Now for my answer I can tried, as much I won't be interested for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> The biggest issue, as mentioned, is insurance. I do agree that there is an untapped market somewhere in the middle between personal insurance and full commercial which is _thousands_ of dollars a year and basically only feasible for full time drivers. It would be nice to see various levels or even almost pay per trip style. There is a market here, but it's not feasible either to blanket insure a metric ton of bozos who should never be driving people around like the TNCs currently do!
> 
> The thing is Uber and Lyft DO NOT want drivers to be actual independent contractors where each driver is individually licensed and insured where they'd have to compete for our loyalty. They'd lose all the control they have over drivers. They specifically lobbied and established TNC laws saying that a TNC must provide insurance, etc (state by state it's different ofc) essentially making competition almost impossible in many places.
> 
> ...


UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> You want me to be honest?
> 
> I'm opening a shop I'm just behind with my city inspection because of COVID and bad construction people. I'm still working because I do need to make money. So I won't drive for anyone if my things going as I expect. Now you have to think that with Covid if you looking to do a ride share app this is gonna to be rough right now.
> 
> ...


Agree that rideshare has been hit hard due to Covid19 but so are most physical labor sectors.

But the Pandemic won't be with us forever - Pfizer is already very close to coming out with a vaccine. I give Covid19 less than 6 months to live.

That will give me time to get all the insurance and regulatory compliance in order.

And with the upcoming economic collapse, I suspect many workers in the restaurant/ hospitality industry must result to driving for a living (because many restaurants and hotels will not come back). Their customers are the office workers whose jobs are not as affected by the Pandemic - they will need transportation again.

In any case, there has to be alternatives to Uber and Lyft.

Somebody needs to do it!


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


I think if we pooled money together (rideshare drivers) had brilliant app devs, a data center, with superb marketing, and drivers to switch, and some great lawyers, it's possible...but the problem is human nature.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> UNSUSTAINABLE !
> View attachment 526320


Unsustainable....as currently configured.

Very sustainable for a disruptive company (that does not operate the same way.)

Think Tesla (which the entire auto industry said couldn't be done just 10 years ago).



Ihateu said:


> I think if we pooled money together (rideshare drivers) had brilliant app devs, a data center, with superb marketing, and drivers to switch, and some great lawyers, it's possible...but the problem is human nature.


Human nature? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> But the Pandemic won't be with us forever - Pfizer is already very close to coming out with a vaccin


Unfortunately, a huge part of the population will refuse to be vaccinated, wear a mask, social distance, etc etc.

This will continue for quite a while. Second wave hitting hard.

On the bright side, food delivery will pick up again.. &#128514;


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Unfortunately, a huge part of the population will refuse to be vaccinated, wear a mask, social distance, etc etc.
> 
> This will continue for quite a while. Second wave hitting hard.
> 
> On the bright side, food delivery will pick up again.. &#128514;


Then we need to develop an app to challenge UberEats!&#128513;


----------



## Joebrian (Nov 16, 2020)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


That's a great idea mate.

Many have these thoughts, but some execute it with confidence.

*Read through if you need help with a taxi app development: *

TBH, to resolve this and to help budding entrepreneurial minds like you, we've built a taxi app named Wooberly. You can get a free demo if you want. Visit Wooberly to know more.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> I can accept higher premiums for commercial insurance but not $7,500 per year.
> 
> Reason is because they lump independent rideshare driving with Limousine service, which is not fair. A typical limo weighs 6,000 pounds whereas a typical sedan only weighs about half that.
> 
> ...


End of the trip. Who does that ? With a stranger .
For me i been dealing with these people for 8 months more or less . Im not worried about it .


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Unfortunately, a huge part of the population will refuse to be vaccinated, wear a mask, social distance, etc etc.
> 
> This will continue for quite a while. Second wave hitting hard.
> 
> On the bright side,





kingcorey321 said:


> I now have triple A Insurance . Used to have progressive for 10 years .
> Michigan law changed with insurance. So progressive tried to cheat me 5 times my rate.
> Im paying 12 a month for the additional coverage .
> And yes i would drive if it paid better with other apps . Uber is only .60 and .11 lyft .75 and .11
> ...


Flip flop again...Now you dont drive for lyft or uber because of the virus?? If you were concerned about the virus you would wear a mask in public. Oh wait, thats right Mr. twist the facts. These companies require a mask, and since you refuse to wear one THEY wont let you on the platform during the pandemic.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Flip flop again...Now you dont drive for lyft or uber because of the virus?? If you were concerned about the virus you would wear a mask in public. Oh wait, thats right Mr. twist the facts. These companies require a mask, and since you refuse to wear one THEY wont let you on the platform during the pandemic.


What are you talking about and why do you two have the same avatar?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And you are 100% certain that they realize those "personal passengers" are paying for the trip? Because if not, and you do not have full commercial insurance (not cheap), you're playing a very dangerous game - not to mention illegal.
> 
> Hopefully everything is in order.
> 
> ...





Benjamin M said:


> What are you talking about and why do you two have the same avatar?


Please take a moment to review my message archive. The majority of my recent posts are directed toward this individual. Easier than rewriting it all here. But the jist is this person continues to express conflicting viewpoints claiming both as his view (hypocrite) and spreads misinformation without any basis of fact or credentialed source provided despite requests to link to where he gets his info. The response typically being some name calling, or blah blah. Pretty standard response for someone who cant back anything they say. I took the avatar to be annoying although some of the repsonses I get from people assuming I'm female have made it very entertaining. You should use it too, everybody should use it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

The best solution short term is this, governments allow you to buy a medallion for a reasonable price maybe like 1- 2k. You buy your own insurance get background checked and have your car inspected every year. You get hail rides and develop contacts close to your house. But no Governments would never allow you to do this unless you pay 250k plus for a medallion, so they are in on a scam much worse than ubers! Irony.

In the meantime an app would be good, but right now uber is paying for commercial insurance, i'd rather have them take 25% with such a huge network and amazing app then pay for my own insurance get 10% more on app no one uses that's total garbage.

No one is going to make an app as good as uber's and you can set your own fares now in some areas, so it will be tough to beat, the top option would be needed if nutjob democrats force drivers to be w-2.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> The best solution short term is this, governments allow you to buy a medallion for a reasonable price maybe like 1- 2k. You buy your own insurance get background checked and have your car inspected every year. You get hail rides and develop contacts close to your house. But no Governments would never allow you to do this unless you pay 250k plus for a medallion, so they are in on a scam much worse than ubers! Irony.
> 
> In the meantime an app would be good, but right now uber is paying for commercial insurance, i'd rather have them take 25% with such a huge network and amazing app then pay for my own insurance get 10% more on app no one uses that's total garbage.
> 
> No one is going to make an app as good as uber's and you can set your own fares now in some areas, so it will be tough to beat, the top option would be needed if nutjob democrats force drivers to be w-2.


With medallion, it's a taxi operation which has been around for 100 years now and the car quality is terrible!

Not only that, the price is way too high.

That is why rideshare beat the crap out of Taxi.

The problem with Uber is that they can raise that 25% anytime they please (like they did the months leading up to their IPO - 30%, 35%, even 66% for carpool rides!)

And guess how they're going to recover that $200 million they just spent on Prop22? We're going to see an increase in their cut soon.

Drivers have no say in when or how much cut they take.

That is not a real contract - real contractors could negotiate their earnings and once agreed, it stays the same for the life of that contract.

Can Uber drivers do that?

And in case you haven't noticed, Uber had been stealing from drivers AND passengers via not passing surge price to drivers and adding 1 penny to each fare (check and see for yourself).

These are some of the reasons why someone must come up with a better alternative.

Let the free market competition work its magic.

I don't think the government should interfere unless the TNC law favors Uber (which it does right now).

The government should only be a referee that ensures the playing field is level for all players, big or small or in between.

Then get out of the way!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Uber only exits because of VC money. it is not a profitable business venture on its own.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> I think if we pooled money together (rideshare drivers)


I would think that THIS ^^^ would be the problem...


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> Uber only exits because of VC money. it is not a profitable business venture on its own.


As I said in previous post, "Unsustainable......as currently configured."

Therefore, any new rideshare app must not use the same business model, corporate culture, and mode of operation as Uber/Lyft.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> As I said in previous post, "Unsustainable......as currently configured."
> 
> Therefore, any new rideshare app must not use the same business model, corporate culture, and mode of operation as Uber/Lyft.


any other business model would make the ride more expensive and no one would use it.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> any other business model would make the ride more expensive and no





RideshareDog said:


> any other business model would make the ride more expensive and no one would use it.


Stay tuned....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Would you switch if such an app is available?


Yes.


UberDerrick said:


> What would be a fair cut?
> 
> What state do you drive in?


100% would be the drivers' cut because there would be no middleman. The drivers would offer their services directly to the public via a Craigslist type of setup.

This means no firings, no dispatchers, no "cuts" being skimmed by a third party parasite, etc.

I drive in metro DC.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Sure. Create an app.

If you can create a customer base that will keep me busy and profitable, I will consider signing up.

Good luck with that.



Nats121 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 100% would be the drivers' cut because there would be no middleman. The drivers would offer their services directly to the public via a Craigslist type of setup.
> 
> ...


Have you looked on Craigslist, for rides?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Sure. Create an app.
> 
> If you can create a customer base that will keep me busy and profitable, I will consider signing up.
> 
> ...


No I haven't.

I said a Craigslist type of app, not the actual Craigslist.

Anyway, the drivers would have to pass a govt background check and have the appropriate insurance.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And you are 100% certain that they realize those "personal passengers" are paying for the trip? Because if not, and you do not have full commercial insurance (not cheap), you're playing a very dangerous game - not to mention illegal.
> 
> Hopefully everything is in order.
> 
> ...


It sounds the smartest should start a rideshare insurance.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> It sounds the smartest should start a rideshare insurance.


Yep, insurance is a BIG challenge!


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


This forum is littered with posts like this. Some people have actually tried. Tride was the company I hoped would make it but they did not. The biggest thing stopping a start up is insuring the company. You need a lot of $ upfront to get that insurance and then you need a lot of $ to keep that insurance in force. If things don't go as planned and you don't have deep pockets, you are done.

Why not create our own driver app for real? It's not even hard at all!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

MothMan said:


> This forum is littered with posts like this. Some people have actually tried. Tride was the company I hoped would make it but they did not. The biggest thing stopping a start up is insuring the company. You need a lot of $ upfront to get that insurance and then you need a lot of $ to keep that insurance in force. If things don't go as planned and you don't have deep pockets, you are done.
> 
> Why not create our own driver app for real? It's not even hard at all!


Do you know where Tride operated out of?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


And who going to control bad behavior drivers . Do you how many drivers treat customer with ignorances. And their cars small. Like pigs coach .. it will be nice to organise our self


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Gby said:


> And who going to control bad behavior drivers . Do you how many drivers treat customer with ignorances. And their cars small. Like pigs coach .. it will be nice to organise our self


That's what happens when Uber/Lyft take so much of drivers' earnings that they simply cannot maintain a nice car, be happy and provide good service, etc.

That is why we need a better company.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Do you know where Tride operated out of?


I believe they were based in Oklahoma. I don't remember how many cities they were in at their high point.

This is the video where UberMan put them on the map.






Then they needed $ to expand.


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

dauction said:


> Exactly ..I had my Own App and Insurance ..Insurance $7500 a year


Pricey!!!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberDerrick said:


> That's what happens when Uber/Lyft take so much of drivers' earnings that they simply cannot maintain a nice car, be happy and provide good service, etc.
> 
> That is why we need a better company.


Uber just robbery drivers because they can especially the surge they stealing all the time and no body can do no s...t because top leaders are corrupted


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Arcade is a real world example of this idea. Aside from a few, limited markets, they haven't made this idea work. It's a herding cats problem.

Building an app would be cheap and easy (comparatively). Finding commercially insured drivers to service the jobs would be very difficult and expensive. But the biggest expense is advertising at a scale necessary to find customers. That would run into millions of dollars. Then, of course, you'd need to manage the whole thing. More millions.

Venture capital is the secret sauce that made Uber possible.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

stuber said:


> Arcade is a real world example of this idea. Aside from a few, limited markets, they haven't made this idea work. It's a herding cats problem.
> 
> Building an app would be cheap and easy (comparatively). Finding commercially insured drivers to service the jobs would be very difficult and expensive. But the biggest expense is advertising at a scale necessary to find customers. That would run into millions of dollars. Then, of course, you'd need to manage the whole thing. More millions.
> 
> Venture capital is the secret sauce that made Uber possible.


Not only venture capital but when Uber began, they did not pay for any insurance because there were no TNC laws at the time to require them to.

Now there is, which effectively shuts out smaller newcomers from entering.

The result is a monopoly.

Somebody needs to file a class action anti-trust lawsuit against Uber/Lyft and state governments.

Any lawyers out there? Uber and Lyft have deep pockets!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Not only venture capital but when Uber began, they did not pay for any insurance because there were no TNC laws at the time to require them to.
> 
> Now there is, which effectively shuts out smaller newcomers from entering.
> 
> ...


And while they're at it, the lawyers should also go after insurance companies too - for basing their insurance premiums on the risk for big corporations such as Uber.

As I said in earlier posts, Uber pays about $100 million per year for insurance but that's because they have deep pockets (target for predatory lawsuits).

There won't be such frivolous lawsuits against smaller companies because they don't have deep pockets.

We need to take down the monopoly!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> And while they're at it, the lawyers should also go after insurance companies too - for basing their insurance premiums on the risk for big corporations such as Uber.
> 
> As I said in earlier posts, Uber pays about $100 million per year for insurance but that's because they have deep pockets (target for predatory lawsuits).
> 
> ...


Taxi insurance is about $5,000 for similar levels for a single car/driver.

$5,000 per the 1 million drivers is like 5 billion.

if uber's insurance cost is 100 million per year the economy of scale is saving them money.

Basically, once you go over a certain number of cars it's no longer risk you'll have an accident every year, it's a guarantee.

Once you hit that point the insurance company is no longer calculating risk, they are charging based on the actual damage your idiot drivers cause and charging enough to turn a profit after covering all your damages.

So once you have hit this scale the risk goes away, because car accidents are a certainty.

Most larger cab companies, once they hit this threshold, they self insure, which is a fancy way of saying they just pay all claims out of pocket and don't have insurance, because it's cheaper.

Uber should have hit this point about _9 years ago_, right around the time they were considering putting the app in the hands of actual drivers and actual customers.

This point isn't at 1,000s of cars, it's not 100s of cars.. It's about _50 cars_.

Maybe less...

Them not self insuring always looked monumentally stupid to me. But if all they are paying is 100 million a year they are probably getting a decent rate.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Literally everyone has thought of this.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Taxi insurance is about $5,000 for similar levels for a single car/driver.
> 
> $5,000 per the 1 million drivers is like 5 billion.
> 
> ...


It sounds like robbery in this TLC Mafia market that's why Cuhomo work hard to take the points from everyone driver license to rise billions to this company


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Taxi insurance is about $5,000 for similar levels for a single car/driver.
> 
> $5,000 per the 1 million drivers is like 5 billion.
> 
> ...


I was told by an insurance agent that the premium for the same exact coverage for a business is at least 4 times that of an individual.

Why?

Because a business has deep pockets that lawyers can milk beyond the actual cost to cover damages and injuries in an accident.

That is why insuring just one car under a Taxi operation is $5,000 versus 1/4 that for a private driver even if he drives as much as a taxi.

Therein lies the problem that prevents rideshare drivers from going independent.

That needs to change and as I said before, we have a case for anti-trust lawsuit against Uber/Lyft, the TNC lawmaking authority, and insurance companies.

They created a monopoly that stifles innovation and competition, which prevents product improvement for the consumer.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm sure someone else is mentioned this but I'm thinking the marketing budget would be too difficult to overcome.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

UberDerrick said:


> Rather than complain about the low pay, anyone ever thought of developing our own app that takes less cut of the fare?
> 
> Thoughts?


Durr de durr, "less cut of the fare", that's the problem right there. If you're painting Uber as the devil and trying to make a profit off of taking from Uber; you're in for a painful surprise. "Taxi iphone app" is not a genius idea, anyone with half a brain had it back in 2008. The genius of Uber was the determination of Travis to do something technically illegal like have anybody drive anybody, and he spent hundreds of millions to push through until Uber was 'normal'.

If you had any concept of business, you'd feel sympathy for Uber even if they're taking 35% of the fare. These animals you call 'passengers' will throw you under the bus God forbid there's any financial stress in their life. Charge for UberX? "Wasn't me." Delivery from Uber Eats? "Never got it." Late for work? "Uber Driver was racist, drove slower intentionally. I want a refund and I'm hiring a lawyer as I was fired for his tardiness."


----------



## PotsworkMC (Nov 24, 2020)

Set your Price. Drive with Potswork.
We are launching this week 1st on iPhone then on the android.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> I was told by an insurance agent that the premium for the same exact coverage for a business is at least 4 times that of an individual.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Charging taxi rates it used to take me all of 2-1/2 to 3 days to cover the monthly insurance bill plus gas.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Even if it works, which I doubt.
Uber will buy the company, they did that to the CAREEM company in the Middle East.
The only way is to have your own passengers in your area, .................


----------

